# RYLEYS RUN TSHIRT and BANDANA!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I have had a few requests for people wishing to buy a tshirt and or bandana from the Ryley's Run event. Those who wish to buy one or both can do so. Just make out a check to Ryleys Run for fifteen dollars and make sure to put the size of the tshirt on the slip. Mail it to the address on the website. You will have it in plenty of time for the race should you do so. The money goes to Dirk's Fund this year. 

*THIS IS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO CANNOT ATTEND RYLEY'S RUN* The people who are attending, will get their shirts and bandanas on race day. Thank you all for the support.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess we'll need to check this out....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I guess we'll need to check this out....


I guess you will, since you have the hats already. LOL!!!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Just wondering, have you sent mine off yet ?

Oh and can we have a look at the design of the t-shirt ?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Just wondering, have you sent mine off yet ?
> 
> Oh and can we have a look at the design of the t-shirt ?


No Ivan, they dont come in until the latter part of this week. And when they come in, I will post a photo so everyone can see them.


----------

